# Test Enanthate 500



## eh92891 (Mar 1, 2008)

Im going to start a cycle in April. This will be my first time injecting. I know someone has had great success with this. How was your cycle structured as far as how many ml a week and when did you kick in hcg and pct? 
I'm 5'11" 185lbs right now and have been working out for close to 3yrs now. My diet is really clean. I eat 4 chicken breasts with green vegetables portioned throughout the day and supplement protein shakes mixed in the blender with fat free cottage cheese. I train in MMA right now and want to get up over 200lbs and cut back to a solid, shredded 185lbs. Any help with structuring this cycle would be greatly  appreciated! And I will post my complete cycle and training on here as well. Thanks!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 1, 2008)

Best advice? Put on another 20lb of muscle naturally first.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you eat carbs bud?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 2, 2008)

250 mg Test E every four days for 12 weeks. Run HCG at 300 iu twice weekly from week 2 to start of pct. Start PCT ten days after your last shot and continue pct for 6 weeks. Good luck, brother!


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks alot for the help Pirate! I would go Musclepumps way and gain 20lbs of muscle naturally, but I'm 33yrs old and I have a scheduled fight in June. I cant afford to give up 2yrs at my age and they want me at 205lb for this anyway. Im a hard gainer. Just wouldnt work. What product would you use for HCG and PCT? Thanks for the help!


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I eat carbs. Usually eat oatmeal and snack on rice cakes on any given day. Generally oatmeal in the morning and rice cakes or Barrilla noodles during the day.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 2, 2008)

hi MR Pirate, i´m back , this month iam planing to start  one cycle with test enanthate 500mg or 1000mg aweek.


but i was wondering, which  roids stack better with test enanthate,  equipose or nandrolone?


i hope u understand my question!

thanks for the help.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 3, 2008)

What about stacking with a Pro-Hormone? I have Superdrol NG with the trisorbagen and the recovery xt. What do you think of that? Just wondering if this stack is feasable?


----------



## Chevrolet (Mar 3, 2008)

from what i have read SuperdrolNG is pretty much crap, not a real PH.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a heads up. You said this is test 500? If so be prepared for some serious pain the days following pinning. The first time I ran test 500 I thought I was kick by a fucking horse for 5 days.

I would suggest running test 250 first. Also, if this is your first cycle you're gonna be a happy man with the results.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 3, 2008)

Just stick with the test for your first run.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 3, 2008)

I already got the Test 500. What caused you to be in pain the days after pinning? Thanks for the info! I will stick to the Test only this time.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 3, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> I already got the Test 500. What caused you to be in pain the days after pinning? Thanks for the info! I will stick to the Test only this time.



because its higher concentration. Make sure you eat clean with test or it could get messy. For pct I like hcg then clomid, some like nolva.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 3, 2008)

Would it be wise to start at lower mg? Or would this amplify the chances of gyno by not keeping the injections transparent?


----------



## largepkg (Mar 4, 2008)

The higher mg per ml will tend to crystallize and dear god does it suck. I had to cut the mg in half with cotton seed oil to handle the pain. I will never run anything other than 200-250 again.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2008)

Doesn't sound like you get a lot of protein in the diet really, and certainly not enough calories for someone who wants to be over 200. If you have been wanting to be above 185 you are going to have to eat for it.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 4, 2008)

Should I up my protein to 2 grams per pound of body weight Mudge? Im going to do this the right way at any cost! Im not going to throw my money out the window by not having the proper diet. Im open for suggestions and I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Crazy Albertan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey man go for atleast 2grams of protein per pound of body weight.  I'd eat atleast 5k calories a day.  If its clean you wont gain that much fat but will pack on a lot of muscle.


----------



## MuscleGuy45 (Mar 4, 2008)

Take 500mg test and 400mg Decca for 12 weeks.  Split into 2 shots a week (250mg and 200mg deca).  You CAN do the test and deca in the same shot mix the 2 and do 2ml one day then another 2ml 3.5 days to keep blood levels stable.

Also take 20mg Nolvadex a day. 

Personaly take 0.25 Fermara and 10-20 mg Nolvadex and 300 mg B6 in case of Gyno (my nipples get sore).  You should be OK, but take it or have B6 tablets and Nolvadex handy.

Decca/Equipose can raise blood pressure.

First time would take loads of protein and have 6-8 meals a day as the first course your body grows like fuck!  Then it gets used to it and it becomes a lot harder...  Would not worry about Fat as would cut after cycle PCT.

Interesting PCT read:
PCT by Anthony Roberts - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is the pain from this shit crystallizing so bad that it makes it not worth it? I gotta be honest with you, I think my tolerance for pain is great. I get punched in the face alot with my hobby and I still enjoy doing it. How bad is it? And is this something you have to deal with everytime in the days afer pinning?


----------



## MuscleGuy45 (Mar 4, 2008)

If you cut it with Decca then it will not be so strong/concentrated!!!

Basically if the test is concentrated per the amount of oil it hurts more, so take less in a shot and mix it with Decca or something.  I take Test Ent + Tren Ent + Decca and have no problems.  Test Prop I believe can hurt, but frequent injections needed so don't use it (plus keeping levels in blood harder).

Give it a try!  As I believe you have not done it before start with 1ml injection each bum cheek, where half is 0.5ml decca, the other test.  Next time go up to 2ml a shot.  Never go above 3ml a shot.  When over 3ml ranges split the injection to another site, another day.

Never had any real pain with injections and my pain fresh hold is low.
How to Administer Testosterone Injections Steroid Injections

Also make sure the site is clean, injection technique is good, use swaps and pull back syringe presser/pusher to check your not in a vein (bubble appears, not blood).  Its easy and quick in the but!  Bicep/Leg injects take me 1-5 minutes to do!  Butt 5-30 seconds.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 5, 2008)

Personally I only ever like doing 1ml shots at a time, Ive tried more but doesnt feel right, rather do the extra pinning.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Im going to go the route Pirate suggested and pin with 250mg every four days, which would eqaute to 1ml every four days. Thanks for all the input! I think I should be alright. I found some clomid. Now I have to find hcg and prepare a diet suitable for this and Im pretty much all go! No hurry. Im doing all my research as I want to make the most out of this by doing it the safest way possible and ofcourse getting the most gains from it without having to stack. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 5, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> Thanks alot for the help Pirate! I would go Musclepumps way and gain 20lbs of muscle naturally, but I'm 33yrs old and I have a scheduled fight in June. I cant afford to give up 2yrs at my age and they want me at 205lb for this anyway. Im a hard gainer. Just wouldnt work. What product would you use for HCG and PCT? Thanks for the help!



HCG is the product...PCT I think has an entire sticky.

I've got one word for you and that 500mg/ml Test E.....OUCH!


----------



## largepkg (Mar 5, 2008)

I ran the test 500 twice without diluting. Both glute shots and I couldn't sit, bend, or barely walk for a week. Needless to say working legs was completely out of the question.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 5, 2008)

I figured Id pin the shoulders? That way I can sit without pain and probably make it through any workout, I hope!


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Also, Im having a hard time finding hcg. Can I get away with just using clomid? If so, how would I structure that into my cycle?


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 5, 2008)

hcg will just keep the boys full, most people use it throughout the cycle and while the drugs are clearing after the cycle, it does make pct easier. Clomid you just use pct when the drugs have almost or have cleared. You can use nolvadex throughout your cycle to block estragen receptors or you can use a aromitise inhibitor such as arimidex. Why dont you post your diet plan, sure someone will help you out as diet is important when on a cycle to get the most out of it.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 5, 2008)

The test I have says EQ/Enanthate 500. Anyone use this before and if so, is this still a painful ordeal? The guy I got it from says it will only hurt for the first 2 pins? This sound right?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 5, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> I figured Id pin the shoulders? That way I can sit without pain and probably make it through any workout, I hope!





So you won't be able to move your arms...hey why not just do calve injections? Maybe Tri injections?


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 6, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> So you won't be able to move your arms...hey why not just do calve injections? Maybe Tri injections?



I guess everyone has their preference. No matter where I pin, there will be pain. Im just thinking in a way that will least disrupt my workout regimine.


----------



## MuscleGuy45 (Mar 6, 2008)

Go for butt.  Funny if they kick your butt they really will!  Mind you if they kick you there your flatten em!  I remember one competition one guy kicked me hard and it hurt.  I hit back out of reaction/pain and he was on the floor winded for ages.  Felt bad, but he hit hard first!


----------



## alexvega (Mar 6, 2008)

the problem here with pin, its the technique, in my case i do for me, obviously i??´m a nurse, to me the pain is to little.

try to fund someone who pin you with the better way.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 6, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> I guess everyone has their preference. No matter where I pin, there will be pain. Im just thinking in a way that will least disrupt my workout regimine.




If you are shooting 500mg/ml its not just going to hurt...its going to discourage you from moving that limb period. There is no place you can pin that stuff and not screw up your works if pain is an issue. Your glutes give you the least amount of pain...so that should be where you shoot it. Just plan on limping around for a good week...just long enough to screw up your other side with the next injection.


----------



## MuscleGuy45 (Mar 7, 2008)

Technique will also help.

1. Heat up the oil so it disperse better.
2. Use a cold pack on the area to make it numb
3. Clean the area with an alcohol swap
4. Stretch the skin where you are going to inject and keep stretched
5. Put needle in slowly
6. Pull back on syringe puller (VERY hard to do with other hand without needle swaying around...).  You should get a bubble, if blood then try repinning 
7. Only put max of 1 ml a minute into injection site.
8. As you inject the gear, turn the plunger around so the flow goes different directions.
9. Leave needle in for a minute then take out slowly
10. Swap area again, you may need a tissue for excess blood.
11. Massage the area to stop lumps forming


----------



## alexvega (Mar 7, 2008)

*hhhh*



MuscleGuy45 said:


> Technique will also help.
> 
> 1. Heat up the oil so it disperse better.
> 2. Use a cold pack on the area to make it numb
> ...



ok the steps are good, just that the hand to put the gear its the basic point.

but he could try the above steps


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 7, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> If you are shooting 500mg/ml its not just going to hurt...its going to discourage you from moving that limb period. There is no place you can pin that stuff and not screw up your works if pain is an issue. Your glutes give you the least amount of pain...so that should be where you shoot it. Just plan on limping around for a good week...just long enough to screw up your other side with the next injection.



You seem pretty negetive about the idea of Test Enanthate 500. Did you personally have a bad experience with this? Do you have a low tolerance for pain? I personally have a high tolerance. Ever get caught in a kimora and have your shoulder seperate? Thats pain! Im a pain junkie as it is. Ill be ok.


----------



## ebp123 (Mar 8, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> Is the pain from this shit crystallizing so bad that it makes it not worth it? I gotta be honest with you, I think my tolerance for pain is great. I get punched in the face alot with my hobby and I still enjoy doing it. How bad is it? And is this something you have to deal with everytime in the days afer pinning?



Felt like a damn bull kicking me in the ass. Couldn't sit on it my right ass cheek for about 4 weeks. Walk funny too. I just said my legs were sore.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 9, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> You seem pretty negetive about the idea of Test Enanthate 500. Did you personally have a bad experience with this? Do you have a low tolerance for pain? I personally have a high tolerance. Ever get caught in a kimora and have your shoulder seperate? Thats pain! Im a pain junkie as it is. Ill be ok.



I have shot high mg/ml gear and it is not nice. I am sure others on this site have as well and would give you the same concern. I do not have a lot tolerance for pain. If you think you will be ok then try it out. I know when I shot the stuff into my quad I was fine the first da...then over the next couple days it was just hell...like my leg was broken. If you can deal with that sort of discomfort then have at it. I am not trying to say don't do it. Just wanted to share that its most likely going to be very painful.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 9, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I have shot high mg/ml gear and it is not nice. I am sure others on this site have as well and would give you the same concern. I do not have a lot tolerance for pain. If you think you will be ok then try it out. I know when I shot the stuff into my quad I was fine the first da...then over the next couple days it was just hell...like my leg was broken. If you can deal with that sort of discomfort then have at it. I am not trying to say don't do it. Just wanted to share that its most likely going to be very painful.



Thats cool. It seems to be the general consensus from everyone else too. Im pretty sure its going to suck. I guess nothing comes easy. Anyone know any non-steroidal substance to cut this with to prevent this pain?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 9, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> Thats cool. It seems to be the general consensus from everyone else too. Im pretty sure its going to suck. I guess nothing comes easy. Anyone know any non-steroidal substance to cut this with to prevent this pain?



more steril oil

why not just shoot 250mg/ml Test E twice a week instead? Then you can eliminate the super high risk you will not enjoy your cycle. I assume you are a fighter....I cannot even imagine shooting that stuff and having someone kick or punch me for the next couple weeks. I brushed up against the corner of my desk a day after the shot and I felt like someone kicked my thigh. So a kick would feel like being hit by a car. I cannot see you training on this stuff period.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 9, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> more steril oil
> 
> why not just shoot 250mg/ml Test E twice a week instead? Then you can eliminate the super high risk you will not enjoy your cycle. I assume you are a fighter....I cannot even imagine shooting that stuff and having someone kick or punch me for the next couple weeks. I brushed up against the corner of my desk a day after the shot and I felt like someone kicked my thigh. So a kick would feel like being hit by a car. I cannot see you training on this stuff period.



Thats all Im going to do. Ill pin every 4 days with 1ml. My concern is only going to be weight training during this course. Then Im going to start back up jiu-jitsu and kick boxing again after. Main thing during this cycle is to make it thru my weight training.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 10, 2008)

*nedle*



largepkg said:


> I ran the test 500 twice without diluting. Both glute shots and I couldn't sit, bend, or barely walk for a week. Needless to say working legs was completely out of the question.




both glutes are sore no?

wha size is  the caliber of the needle?



Image:Hypodermic needle bevels.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

if the caliber is minimal that??´s your answer to ur pain!


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 10, 2008)

alexvega said:


> both glutes are sore no?
> 
> wha size is  the caliber of the needle?
> 
> ...



What needle, in your opinion, would be best? I currently have 23gauge x 1". Which appears to be a standard bevel. Thanks!


----------



## alexvega (Mar 11, 2008)

*mm*



eh92891 said:


> What needle, in your opinion, would be best? I currently have 23gauge x 1". Which appears to be a standard bevel. Thanks!



ok bro, use a 20 x 1 1/2??´??´ or 21 x 1/2


----------



## alexvega (Mar 11, 2008)

yesterday i shot my right glute 1cc test enanthtate, and 1cc on the left with EQ , today no sore , no paint.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 11, 2008)

alexvega said:


> yesterday i shot my right glute 1cc test enanthtate, and 1cc on the left with EQ , today no sore , no paint.



Are you using HCG with this? I was just wondering since I cannot find any if I would be ok without it but following up with Clomid? I have 50 50mg clomid pills.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 11, 2008)

I read up on the equipose that has been added into the enanthate. Supposedly this will reduce the injection pain considerably. Hopefully that is the case! Just tryin to get some hcg and Im ready.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 12, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> I read up on the equipose that has been added into the enanthate. Supposedly this will reduce the injection pain considerably. Hopefully that is the case! Just tryin to get some hcg and Im ready.



I can't wait for you to shoot that stuff and post a couple days later...it will be interesting!


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 12, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I can't wait for you to shoot that stuff and post a couple days later...it will be interesting!



I will be posting my experiences on here. I think youre right though, its going to be interesting to see how this goes. Everyone can agree.....This stuff HURTS! We will see if I can hang....


----------



## alexvega (Mar 12, 2008)

*vvvv*



eh92891 said:


> Are you using HCG with this? I was just wondering since I cannot find any if I would be ok without it but following up with Clomid? I have 50 50mg clomid pills.





no i don??´t!.

i ??´m on the  1 week now.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 12, 2008)

Are you going to go without it? Just wondering if it were safe...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 12, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> Are you going to go without it? Just wondering if it were safe...



you don't need HCG it just helps you get back on track after a cycle...even more important on a long cycle....or something that shuts you down hard like deca. EQ might shut you down hard too...never taken it. Everything I've read from others who have used it says it works best in high doses...I would probably take deca at a 200-600mg dose before taking EQ at similar or higher doses.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 12, 2008)

in my second cycle of my life i did test and EQ, i believe it was better than the first time i did a cycle with deca.
probably it works fine to me!


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone used the Liquidex from CEM? Can I use this if symptoms of gyno appear during cycle? Also, how many mg of Clomid a day during 4 week PCT?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 13, 2008)

Old fashioned solution is to just grab sterile oil and dilute it, pull in 1ml sterile oil, then your 1ml of gear - and tilt the pin back and forth to mix it a bit.

Arm shots of anything that bothers your rear end is likely to give you gear flu in the whole arm, leaving it nice and red, and sore. This happened to me once and it did hurt my bench workout.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 10ml of this and cant seem to find another so I can run a 12 week cycle. I can however get ahold of some propianate. Can I run the propianate once the Test E is gone for the remainder of the cycle? As is right now, I will be pinning 1ml every 4 days with the enanthate. Which will bring me quite short of a 12 week cycle. Any suggestions on how I can work this? Thanks!


----------



## NewGuy101 (Mar 17, 2008)

*test 500 painfull*

I just finished a cycle of the 500 and decca. the test hurts way bad no matter how many times or where you shoot it. I found that heating the 500 before injecting and then using a towel the next day soaked in hot water and I mean hot on the injection site helped with the pain. if you plan on training while takeing 500 you wont like the results. i was taking 1iu of 500 and decca and was unable to sit on the cheek i injected. it hurt so bad that training that week was out of the question. good luck man, stuff is awesome but the pain isnt.


----------



## kbomb155 (May 25, 2008)

Would it be ok to take test enanthate 250 with supplements Leukic and Gakic


----------



## DICE (May 25, 2008)

test 500 is junk. First off there's no way it's 500mg/ml..... ask a pharmacist or chemist why...... the rest you will learn.


----------



## eh92891 (May 25, 2008)

22inchpump said:


> test 500 is junk. First off there's no way it's 500mg/ml..... ask a pharmacist or chemist why...... the rest you will learn.



It's not 500mg of Enanthate! Its 250mg/ml of enanthate and 250mg/ml equipose! Thought that was known?


----------



## DICE (May 25, 2008)

Not to me.... Thanks.I was thinking it was test 500...and of course it would hurt like hell and be shitty.... either way, from reading around a little, it still seems to suck...but go for it, oh and post pics of before and after ,results etc....


----------



## DICE (May 25, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> I have 10ml of this and cant seem to find another so I can run a 12 week cycle. I can however get ahold of some propianate. Can I run the propianate once the Test E is gone for the remainder of the cycle? As is right now, I will be pinning 1ml every 4 days with the enanthate. Which will bring me quite short of a 12 week cycle. Any suggestions on how I can work this? Thanks!




Prop goes at the begining of a cycle....

And you shouldn't have to worry about gyno unless u are sensitive to it...I can get up to a gram in me before my nips are even sensitive.... But you need pct. I use Toremifene, works well, balls come back quick, keep a fair amount of my gains....


----------



## sabbath201 (Jul 4, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> Is the pain from this shit crystallizing so bad that it makes it not worth it? I gotta be honest with you, I think my tolerance for pain is great. I get punched in the face alot with my hobby and I still enjoy doing it. How bad is it? And is this something you have to deal with everytime in the days afer pinning?



i tryed test 500 and i couldnt deal with it.. i ended up mixing it with deca and cyp 100 in the same shot to ease the pain ....i personaly think test 500 is for big big doods / not for a biginer or somone that weighs less than 200+


----------



## zeus1983 (Sep 25, 2010)

how have the results been with using arimidex to curb the bloat while on test e?


----------



## zeus1983 (Sep 25, 2010)

....am looking at doing a first cycle shortly


----------



## alexvega (Sep 13, 2012)

DICE said:


> Prop goes at the begining of a cycle....
> 
> And you shouldn't have to worry about gyno unless u are sensitive to it...I can get up to a gram in me before my nips are even sensitive.... But you need pct. I use Toremifene, works well, balls come back quick, keep a fair amount of my gains....



DICE a quick question : when someone start a cycle with test enanthate 500 /week, the kick star should be with sostenon ?


----------

